# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Μετρήσεις στο συντονιζόμενο feeder του nvak

## MAuVE

Το feeder που μέτρησα δεν είναι ακριβώς σαν το kit του nvak.

Διαφέρει στον N-Type συνδετήρα που είναι κολλητός και όχι βιδωτός όπως στο original design.

Εγιναν μετρήσεις χωρίς παραβολικό κάτοπτρο με και δίχως τον δίσκο στεγανότητας.

Επειδή οι κάρτες Cisco που χρησιμοποίησα για την οδήγηση του feeder και την μέτρηση της ανακλόμενης μέσω του HP directional coupler κάνουν αυτόματη επιλογή καναλιού, έχω αποτελέσματα μόνο στο κανάλι 56 = 5280 MHz.

Πρέπει να βρώ πρόγραμμα που να βάζει την κάρτα στο κανάλι που θέλω εγώ.
Με βλέπω να καταφεύγω στο μικροτίκι.

Τα αποτελέσματα γι' αυτούς που βαριούνται τα πολλά, είναι τα εξής :

α) Ο δίσκος στεγάνωσης από πολυστερίνη δρα αρνητικά στο συντονισμό.
β) Ο συντονισμός (δηλαδή η μικρότερη επιστροφή εισόδου της κεραίας) συμβαίνει πολύ κοντά στο τέλος του σπειρώματος (μεταξύ της 3ης και της 4ης στροφής από μέσα-μέσα)
Σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα υπάρχει κατάλληλη θέση.

Παραθέτω και το XLS file με τις μετρήσεις γι΄αυτούς (δίαβαζε nvak, ngia κλπ) που θέλουν να εμβαθύνουν.

Η απομόνωση εισόδου-εξόδου στο κατευθείαν είναι 20dB από την προδιαγραφή του directional coupler. 
Με ανοικτή την πόρτα της κεραίας και τερματισμένη σε μία αντίσταση 50 Ohms μέτρησα 18 dB. 
H διαφορά των 2 dB μπορεί κάλιστα ν΄αποδοθεί στην ακρίβεια των μετρήσεων την "καθαρότητα" της τερματικής και ιδίως ενός adaptor που παρεμβλήθηκε


Δίσκος από teflon νομίζω πρέπει ν' αποτελέσει την επόμενη δοκιμή μας.

----------


## nvak

Ο ανακλαστήρας πλησιάζει μέχρι τα 10mm από το μονόπολο. 
Περίπου 10mm περισσότερο απο την θεωρητική απαίτηση των 6ghz. 
Για την συχνότητα που έκανες τις μετρήσεις θέλει και μακρύτερο μονόπολο. 

Πρέπει να κάνουμε ακριβείς μετρήσεις με όργανα και να ετοιμάσουμε κάποιες οδηγίες συντονισμού στις οποίες θα χρησιμοποιούμε ένα απλό παχύμετρο και πιθανόν ένα ανταλλάκτικό δεύτερο σετ βύσμα-μονόπολο.

Ο δίσκος στεγανοποίησης είναι πολυαιθυλένιο πάχους 3mm. 
Εγώ το δοκίμασα στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων και στο λινκ μου με bliz χωρίς να βρώ διαφορά πρίν και μετά την τοποθέτησή του.
Το να κόψουμε δίσκους τεφλόν είναι εύκολο. Να σιγουρέψουμε όμως ότι μας δίνουν κάτι περισσότερο. 

Ότι χρειασθείς να σου ετοιμάσω για περαιτέρω δοκιμές - μετρήσεις μπορείς να μου το ζητήσεις.

----------


## MAuVE

Μέτρησα 41 στροφές από το σημείο που ο κύλινδρος έρχεται "πρόσωπο" με το πίσω μέρος του κυλίνδρου μέχρι το εσώτατο σημείο.

Στο ίδιο σημείο συντονίζει είτε με τον δίσκο είτε χωρίς.

Μεταγενέστερη διόρθωση 

Αυτό το σημείο απέχει 16,5 χιλιοστά από την εμπρόσθια παρειά του μονόπολου (μετρημένο με παχύμετρο).

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η διάμετρος του μονοπόλου σου είναι 5 χιλιοστά.

Αυτό μας δίνει απόσταση από τον άξονα του μονοπόλου στην επιφάνεια του καθρέπτη 14 χιλιοστά καθαρά.


Θα βάλω απένατι ένα laptop με κάρτα για να δω που παίρνω την μεγίστη ισχύ.

Θα δοκιμάσω επίσης διαφορετικές θέσεις και υλικά για το δίσκο γιατί η μόνη θεωρητική εξήγηση που βρίσκω γι΄αυτή την συμπεριφορά είναι ότι δρα σαν ανακλαστική επιφάνεια και στέλνει πίσω ένα μέρος του σήματος.

Συμπλήρωση

Μεταξύ 0 και 10 στροφών η εκπομπή κυμάνθηκε μέσα στα όρια της μέτρησης +/- 1 dB

Η προσθήκη του δίσκου στεγανότητας δεν έδειξε διαφορά μέσα στα ίδια όρια.

Αυτό που έδειξε διαφορά περίπου 1 dB ήταν η ηλεκτρική επαφή κυλίνδρου και περιβλήματος. 
Οταν εξανάγκαζα τα σπειρώματα να κολλήσουν, έπαιρνα αύξηση σχεδόν 1 dB. Το ίδιο και στο εσώτατο σημείο όπου υποχρεωτικά το σπείρωμα του εμβόλου φρακάρει.

Ψάχνω για ένα ελατήριο το οποίο να πιέζει το έμβολο από πίσω.

----------


## nvak

Σωστά μέτρησες. Κάθε περιστροφή της βίδας είναι 1mm. 
Τέρμα εμπρός έχουμε 10mm απόσταση της ανακλαστικής επιφάνειας από το κέντρο του μονόπολου και απόσταση από πίσω 50mm ( 42στροφές + 8μμ πάχος βίδας)

(ενδέχεται οι τελευταίες 2 βόλτες να μην είναι πολύ καθαρές και να σφίγγει.) 

Όταν καταλήξουμε κάπου Νίκο, τις επόμενες κατασκευές θα τις κάνουμε με σταθερό ανακλαστήρα.

----------


## MAuVE

Νίκο,

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα δεύτερο κύλινδρο με οπή στη μέση για να χρησιμοποιείται σαν κόντρα ώστε να καργάρουν τα σπειρώματα του εμβόλου με το περίβλημα.

Κάτι στην αρχή του κόντρα παξιμαδιού, κατάλαβες.




> Όταν καταλήξουμε κάπου Νίκο, τις επόμενες κατασκευές θα τις κάνουμε με σταθερό ανακλαστήρα.


Λογικό.

Δεν αξίζει τέτοιου είδους μηχανουργική τεχνολογία για κλάσμα ενός dB.

Βέβαια, για τους μανιακούς της προσαρμογής και των στασίμων η παρούσα κατασκευή είναι αντικείμενο-φετίχ.

Επειδή δεν βλέπω να ξαναφτιάχνεις τέτοια παρτίδα, αν έχει περισσέψει κανένα θα πάρω άλλο ένα. 
Είναι collector's item.

Αν υπάρχει κανένα που να έχει παραμείνει σ' εξωτερικές συνθήκες, θα ήθελα να το μετρήσω για να δούμε πως τα πάει ο βιδωτός συνδετήρας.
Μπορεί να μην αξίζει η φασαρία του κολλήματος που έκανα εγώ.

----------


## nvak

> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα δεύτερο κύλινδρο με οπή στη μέση για να χρησιμοποιείται σαν κόντρα ώστε να καργάρουν τα σπειρώματα του εμβόλου με το περίβλημα.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κανένα που να έχει παραμείνει σ' εξωτερικές συνθήκες, θα ήθελα να το μετρήσω για να δούμε πως τα πάει ο βιδωτός συνδετήρας.
> Μπορεί να μην αξίζει η φασαρία του κολλήματος που έκανα εγώ.


Με το επόμενο θα σου δώσω επί πλέον και δύο βίδες με τρύπα στην μέση.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νικελωμένο, με μεγάλη παραμονή έξω. Υπήρχε ένα ανικέλωτο, αλλά κάπου το έδωσα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τέλεια! Έχουμε μετρήσεις...

Μπραβο Mauve!




> Η απομόνωση εισόδου-εξόδου στο κατευθείαν είναι 20dB από την προδιαγραφή του directional coupler.
> Με ανοικτή την πόρτα της κεραίας και τερματισμένη σε μία αντίσταση 50 Ohms μέτρησα 18 dB.
> H διαφορά των 2 dB μπορεί κάλιστα ν΄αποδοθεί στην ακρίβεια των μετρήσεων την "καθαρότητα" της τερματικής και ιδίως ενός adaptor που παρεμβλήθηκε


Κάτσε γιατί μπλέχτηκα... Με αυτή τη διαδικασία δε μετράς την ισχύ εξόδου της κάρτας; 18dbm βγάζει η atheros άρα σωστά σου έδειξε..



> Μεταγενέστερη διόρθωση
> 
> Αυτό το σημείο απέχει 16,5 χιλιοστά από την εμπρόσθια παρειά του μονόπολου (μετρημένο με παχύμετρο).
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η διάμετρος του μονοπόλου σου είναι 5 χιλιοστά.
> 
> Αυτό μας δίνει απόσταση από τον άξονα του μονοπόλου στην επιφάνεια του καθρέπτη 14 χιλιοστά καθαρά.


Τελικά η απόσταση του πάτου από το κέντρο του μονοπόλου εσωτερικά πόση ήταν για τη συχνότητα αυτη; Πόση διαφορά εχει από το θεωρητικό;

----------


## nvak

> Τελικά η απόσταση του πάτου από το κέντρο του μονοπόλου εσωτερικά πόση ήταν για τη συχνότητα αυτη; Πόση διαφορά εχει από το θεωρητικό;


Δεν κανονίζεις να έρθεις να πάρεις τα feederάκια σου να τα μετρήσεις με την άνεσή σου ? 
Να τούς βάλλω κόλλα ή θα τα πάρεις να λύνονται εύκολα για δοκιμές  ::

----------


## Vigor

*Μπράβο* στους διατελέσαντες των δοκιμών.

Επίσης Βασίλη μια μέτρηση αντίστοιχη της MA311 που είχες πράξει στο παρελθόν θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστική.

Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα των εκτενέστερων δοκιμών/μετρήσεων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Τελικά η απόσταση του πάτου από το κέντρο του μονοπόλου εσωτερικά πόση ήταν για τη συχνότητα αυτη; Πόση διαφορά εχει από το θεωρητικό;
> 
> 
> Δεν κανονίζεις να έρθεις να πάρεις τα feederάκια σου να τα μετρήσεις με την άνεσή σου ? 
> Να τούς βάλλω κόλλα ή θα τα πάρεις να λύνονται εύκολα για δοκιμές


Ναι, θα έρθω!  :: 

Αλλά δεν εχω τον εξοπλισμό που έχει ο mauve. Μονο συγκριση θα κανω με άλλα...  :: 

Τι εννοεις κόλλα;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάτσε γιατί μπλέχτηκα... Με αυτή τη διαδικασία δε μετράς την ισχύ εξόδου της κάρτας; 
> .....
> Τελικά η απόσταση του πάτου από το κέντρο του μονοπόλου εσωτερικά πόση ήταν για τη συχνότητα αυτη; Πόση διαφορά εχει από το θεωρητικό;


Οχι, κάτσε να σου το ξεμπλέξω.

Οταν έχεις τερματίσει σε "καθαρά" 50 Ohm τότε _θεωρητικά_ το ανακλώμενο μηδενίζεται. 
Αυτό που μετράς στην έξοδο των ανακλωμένων δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από "διαρροή" του προσπίπτοντος.

Οταν αφήσεις την έξοδο ατερμάτιστη τότε πάλι _θεωρητικά_ το ανακλώμενο ισούται με το προσπίπτον.
Οτι πάει ανακλάται κατά 100%, γυρίζει και το μετράς.

Η διαφορά των δύο παραπάνω rf σταθμών σου δίνει το χρήσιμο εύρος μετρήσεως του directional coupler.
Αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά ένα ποιοτικό κατασκευαστικό στοιχείο.

Το έκανα για να δω πόσο σωστά μετράω.

Πιθανές πηγές σφάλματος:

α) Μη τέλεια τερματική 50 Ohm
β) Απόκλιση από τα 20 dB που λέει ότι έχει ο dir. coupler
γ) Σφάλμα μέτρησης στις στάθμες της Cisco
δ) Απόκλιση από τα 50 Ohm στην εσωτερική αντίσταση των καρτών (αυτή της πηγής την βελτίωσα παρεμβάλοντας σειρά εξασθενητών περίπου 20 dB) 

Επισυνάπτω ένα pdf για όποιον θέλει να εμβαθύνει.

Περίπου 14mm από το άξονα του μονοπόλου.

Ας βάλει κάποιος τις τιμές στο υπολογιστήρι να μας πει το θεωρητικό.

----------


## nkar

Συγγνώμη αλλά όντας άσχετος με τις θεωρίες κεραιών μπλέχτηκα λίγο

Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα υπολογιστήρι του στυλ:
5400-5500 βιδώστε ώστε η πλάτη της βίδας να απέχει 30cm από το τέλος του 
feeder
5500-5600 40cm
5600-5800 τέρμα βιδωμένο

Επίσης νομίζω οτι πρέπει να στηρίζεται το feeder όσο πιο μακρυά γίνεται
από το πιάτο (ανάλογα και με τη βάση του feeder) ώστε να φωτίζει
σωστά το πιάτο. Ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## nvak

Έχει κάποιο φύλλο excel ο ngia που δίνει τις διαστάσεις.
Στο δικό μου ρυθμιζόμενο ισχύει :

(Απόσταση μονοπόλου απο ανακλαστήρα) = 52mm - (βάθος ανακλαστήρα μετρούμενο απο πίσω)
Τα έδινα με απόσταση 22mm και βάθος 30mm
Για να συντονίσεις σε μία συχνότητα χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις και το μήκος του μονοπόλου εκτός της θέσης του ανακλαστήρα.

----------


## jungle traveller

τελικα αυτο με το υλικο για "ταπα" ισχυει οτι κανει λαθος ανακλασεις του σηματος??

----------

